# AE: weicher Farbverlauf ohne Stufen?



## boardkiller (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen weichen Farbverlauf erstellen. Leider entstehen dabei aber sichtbare Stufen - wohl auch Bänderung genannt.

So gehe ich vor:
Auf eine Farbfläche wende ich den Effekt "Fraktale Störungen" an und erstelle eine amorphe Bewegung. Der Verlauf ist hier noch weich von Schwarz zu Weiß.
Dann wende ich den Effekt "Einfärben" an und bilde Schwarz auf Grün und Weiß auf Gelbgrün ab. Danach sieht man dann die Farbstufen.

Ich hab auch den 16- und 32-bit-Modus unter Projekteinstellungen ausprobiert, weil man dadurch ja mehr Farbumfang pro Farbkanal erzielen kann. Das Ergebnis sieht allerdings genauso stufig aus.

Zur Ansicht hab ich mal 1-Sekünder hochgeladen. 
http://www.grafik-abteilung.de/verlauf/verlauf_grau_unk.zip
http://www.grafik-abteilung.de/verlauf/verlauf_gruen_unk.zip
Man muss beim grünen schon sehr genau hinschauen, aber dann sieht man den Unterschied zum grauen Verlauf.

Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Viele Grüße, Kai


----------



## boardkiller (5. Juli 2007)

So ... selbst ist der Mann! Zu folgenden Erkenntnissen bin ich in den letzten Tagen gekommen:

In AFX ist es durchaus sinnvoll im 16-bpc-Modus zu arbeiten. Bei mir war "nur" das Problem, dass ich im Ansichtsfenster immer noch Stufen gesehen habe. Auch die exportierten 16-bpc-PNGs hatten in Photoshop Stufen. Wenn ich die aber in 8-bpc-PNGs umgewandelt habe, waren die Stufen weg Auch wenn ich aus meinem 16-bpc-Projekt 8-bpc-PNGs exportiert habe, hatten sie keine Stufen! 
OpenGL war bisher deaktiviert, eine Aktivierung ändert aber nichts am Darstellungsproblem. Es ist also anscheinend so, dass meine Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon 9800 Pro) 16-bpc-Bilder nicht richtig anzeigen kann. Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------

